# Is it possible to breed a gold avatar with royal blue base?



## Lude (Oct 13, 2021)

I've never seen a royal blue with true gold splashes/spots. Would breeding royal blue to a gold, black base avatar just net you a copper avatar? Been thinking about trying it out since I'm in the process of slowly starting a breeding project, but I figured I might as well ask around before trying to chase after fairies.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I have no first hand experience with new marbles. To me, breeding marbles is more of a gamble than anything. I don't know even know what happens if you breed regular silver avatar to royal blue. 

Viewing physical colors, avatars carry "dragon". However the dragon scale (white/silver) only appear on half of the body. Logically speaking, if you breed to a non dragon, you will most probably lose that trait. If anything, it might become a galaxy instead. But then again, anything is possible with marbles.

Personally, I would rather breed the gold avatar to a blue avatar. At least the avatar feature should be maintained.

Again, I have no experience with marbles. So take my opinion with plenty grain of salt.


----------



## Lude (Oct 13, 2021)

I did not realize that avatars wold be under the marble umbrella. I always thought they were just a sparsely spotted dragon/samurai, but I guess if you wanted the gold splashes the fish would need some kind of marble trait.

The problem is that breeding blue to gold avatar wouldn't net me the royal blue body color, which is what I'm looking for. Basically this but with gold marks instead of lighter blue (I was half tempted to nab her and toss her in with a gold avatar to see what came out but her scaling isn't too hot).


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Beautiful blue fish.....but have no idea about the gold flecking that you want. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Share your results/plans and pics!


----------



## Lude (Oct 13, 2021)

Still working on the breeding setup, it will be months yet lol. I'm just figuring what stock I want to nab at the moment.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oops . . . . I was thinking about "samurai" pattern - half dragon scaled body. 

I thought the above girl's pattern went under "galaxy". It goes to show how much I know (or don't know) about new marbles.

Initially I thought galaxy, avatar, and even samurai were just lucky mutations which were then developed. But then realized that the mutations were induced by marble genes. Some have bred out or at least "reduced" the marble to make the pattern more stable.

In any case, the basic principle I explained above is the same.


----------



## Lude (Oct 13, 2021)

The girl's pattern is definitely more in line with galaxy, I was just using her as a visualization aid for coloring/patterning. I'd be shooting for a more clean dotting with little to no bleed between gold and blue and very crisp gold splashes - but I also do not have any experience breeding marbles lmao. Betta breeding gambles is pricey so I figured I'd ask around first!

It'd be extremely convenient if anyone were to ever discover a gene that stops marbling though. That, and how to avoid diamond eye.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

From time to time, I sometimes accidentally buy marbles and breed them to my collection. Some fry don't show color change . . . I use these to breed out marbles. It may take many generations, but possible. And breeding out to non marbles also helps. But this isn't possible if you are after certain pattern because you will likely lose the pattern.

To avoid diamond eyes, I simply cross full masked dragons to either non or partial dragons. Consequently, I seldom have perfect full dragons though.


----------



## Lude (Oct 13, 2021)

I'd honestly take imperfect dragons over fish with low QoL and vitality. 

That's an interesting tactic for dealing with marbles though! Does it take longer than breeding out bad scales? Or is it luck dependent?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Dependning on the cause of bad scales. If it were caused by rose, then cleaning out marbles is easier. But if bad scales were just an individual genetic fault, then breeding out marbles takes much longer.

Breeding out rose side effect took more than 4 generations (I gave up and destroyed all). Breeding out mere bad scales took 2-3 generations.
Breeding out marble (bred to non marbles) took about 4 generations but it wasn't totally clean. Marble may skip a generation or two then suddenly pop out again, though very few.


----------



## Lude (Oct 13, 2021)

Oof yeah rose scares me so bad. Having to cull several generations because of a genetic disease sounds like a nightmare.

It's good to know marble isn't completely hopeless! If I ever get steady enough financially to get a full line going I would love to to try stabilizing color patterns some day. For now though, I'll stick to safe and true once everything is set up.


----------



## Dewabrata (Jan 16, 2021)

The betta fish avatar is another name for the black galaxy.
As we know the galaxy betta fish are descendants of marble, so if you mate with a solid type, then 50:50 will come out marble and solid, it is not recommended because like crossback to the offspring of the initial broodstock, it would be much better to mate with marble galaxy fish again, it can be a black nemo galaxy, or a yellow nemo galaxy


----------

